# Khi thai yếu và kém phát triển, mẹ bầu nên ăn gì?



## MoonLight (24/8/18)

*Thai yếu là một trong những dấu hiệu cảnh báo có thể mẹ bầu sắp sảy thai. Theo đó, để cải thiện tình trạng này, mẹ bầu cần tăng cường bổ sung dinh dưỡng để thai nhi phát triển khỏe mạnh. *

Tình trạng thai yếu, kém phát triển là dấu hiệu rất nguy hiểm đối với phụ nữ đang mang thai. Cụ thể, hiện tượng này xuất hiện là do thai nhi quá nhỏ, phôi thai bất thường, hormone thai kỳ thấp, kích thước túi ối nhỏ,...

Theo đó, khi gặp tình huống này, mẹ bầu cần nhanh chóng đến gặp bác sĩ để tìm ra nguyên nhân, từ đó đưa ra các phương pháp điều trị hợp lý như tiêm thuốc nội tiết tố, thuốc chống co bóp tử cung, uống vitamin và các loại khoáng chất bổ dưỡng.

Bên cạnh đó, khi phát hiện thai yếu và kém phát triển, mẹ bầu nên dành thêm nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn và đặc biệt quan tâm đến chế độ ăn uống để luôn cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất giúp thai nhi luôn phát triển khỏe mạnh. Tuy nhiên, cũng tùy vào từng giai đoạn của thai kỳ để cung cấp những dưỡng chất hợp lý cho cơ thể. Chính vì thế, bài viết sẽ gợi ý một số loại thực phẩm cần thiết cho mẹ bầu khi gặp phải tình trạng thai yếu và kém phát triển.

_

_
_Khi phát hiện thai yếu và kém phát triển, mẹ bầu nên dành thêm nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn và đặc biệt quan tâm đến chế độ ăn uống để luôn cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất giúp thai nhi luôn phát triển khỏe mạnh. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Chất đạm*
Đây là nguồn dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp các tế bào mô thai nhi tăng trưởng, giúp tử cung và tuyến vú của mẹ bầu phát triển tốt. Theo đó, mẹ bầu nên bổ sung từ 10 - 18g/ngày protein từ các loại thực phẩm như: Thịt, trứng, cá, sữa, các loại đậu,...

*Chất béo*
Thông thường, mẹ bầu nên hấp thụ các chất béo không bão hòa như omega 3, omega 6 có trong các thực phẩm như: Cá hồi, dầu oliu, các loại hạt, súp lơ trắng, hạt óc chó,... sẽ tốt nhất. Bởi chúng có tác dụng kích thích trí não thai nhi phát triển, đặc biệt từ tháng thứ 5 của thai kỳ trở đi.

*Chất sắt*
Sắt là nguyên tố không thể thiếu giúp tăng lưu lượng máu cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng cho thai nhi. Bà bầu thiếu sắt cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến thai nhi yếu. Trong đó, các thực phẩm như: Thịt đỏ, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, rau xanh,... đều giàu chất sắt tốt cho cơ thể. 

*Tinh bột*
Tinh bột là loại dưỡng chất cung cấp năng lượng cho cơ thể trong các hoạt động hàng ngày của mẹ bầu. Tuy nhiên, cũng không nên ăn quá nhiều tinh bột sẽ khiến mẹ bầu tăng cân nhanh mà thai nhi cũng không tăng cân được. Ngoài cơm, mẹ bầu cũng có thể sử dụng các thực phẩm khác như: bún, miến, bánh mỳ,... để thay đổi khẩu vị.

_

_
_Mẹ bầu nên ăn đa dạng các loại thực phẩm để có nguồn dưỡng chất tốt nhất cho thai nhi. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Canxi*
Từ tháng thứ 6 của thai kỳ, thai nhi cần nhiều canxi để hình thành hệ xương và mầm răng. Theo đó, thiếu canxi, thai có nguy cơ bị nhẹ cân, xương dị dạng, èo uột,... Vì vậy, mẹ có thể hấp thụ canxi qua các loại thực phẩm như: sữa, tôm, cua, trứng, cá, đậu đỗ, rau xanh,…

*Axit folic*
Đây là loại dưỡng chất cần bổ sung trong suốt thai kỳ bằng cách ăn nhiều các loại thực phẩm như: Bông cải xanh, cải bó xôi, ngũ cốc, rau muống, vừng, lạc,… hoặc thuốc viên. 

*Vitamin D và C*
Vitamin D có vai trò quan trọng giúp cơ thể thai nhi hấp thụ canxi. Theo đó, mẹ bầu nên dành thời gian tắm nắng mỗi ngày từ 10 - 20 phút vào sáng sớm để hấp thụ vitamin D.

Còn vitamin C lại giúp cơ thể mẹ bầu tăng sức đề kháng, hấp thụ sắt tốt, đồng thời giúp thai nhi phát triển xương sụn, mạch máu, cơ và giúp bánh nhau vững chắc.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Canxi rất cần thiết cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ , cả về xương khớp , thần kinh ,... vì vậy bà mẹ cần thường xuyên bổ sung canxi bằng các thực phẩm giàu canxi.


----------

